# What a Day of IBS Looks For Me



## samuel202 (May 30, 2014)

I wake up feeling crampy, so i got to the bathroom and do my stuff and it disappears (fortunately i do not suffer from diarrhea or constipation). Next i start feeling pretty nauseated before or during breakfast (but not to the point of vomiting) coupled with abdominal pain. Next i'm spared a few hours from this torture during and after dinner (till about 8 pm). Next the pain returns but usually not as badly as in the morning and not accompanied by nausea. Finally the pain diminishes enough to be relatively unnoticed and allow me to sleep. Then the whole cycle repeats itself the next day. Does anyone else have really bad mornings?

A few months ago i was sick of being tired all the time and not doing anything due to this torture, so i started working out and surprisingly, my symptoms decreased considerably to the point where i could have a few days symptom-free or at least very few attacks. Unfortunately, i got a back strain a few days ago and i haven't been able to resume my daily routine for approximately 10 days now. Is it possible that my symptoms are returning for not exercising?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## emma Marie (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, I'm Emma and I have had ibs for a couple of years now. I think that excersing could be helping your ibs because it makes you relax which also relaxes the stomach. I run once a day and I use that time to relieve stresses and clear my head. There are lots of other types of relaxation like yoga or breathing techniques. Hope this helps


----------

